

Firefox 64-bit development quietly ended for Windows - blindfly
http://www.techspot.com/news/50887-firefox-64-bit-development-quietly-ended-for-windows.html

======
JohnTHaller
Already discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4817574>

